
Show HN: 2 Day old project, now #2 user of Ethereum - RichardHeart
I founded the first blockchain certificate of deposit. I&#x27;m surprised that it became so popular so fast, I hope it doesn&#x27;t cryptokitties the network. The marketing looks like a scam. Code (audited 2x): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;etherscan.io&#x2F;address&#x2F;0x2b591e99afe9f32eaa6214f7b7629768c40eeb39#code Ethereum top list: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;etherscan.io&#x2F;topstat#Transaction
I&#x27;m always available at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;t.me&#x2F;RichardHeart
======
RichardHeart
This might be a useful guide.
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1P0ZDaBQx4ghkdX5IUwZb1n8T...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1P0ZDaBQx4ghkdX5IUwZb1n8ThvYf7i22MSt9Gm00JRU/edit)

------
slowenough
This is great. But could you explain what it actually does and how you
developed it and are you earning money from it?

~~~
RichardHeart
Sure. It's like Bitcoin, where people mint their own coins if the computation
they do meets the rules of the network. In this it's a hyrbrid proof of work
for transactions, with proof of stake for inflation. Just like CDs in the
normal world, when you lock longer you get higher interest. However unlike the
real world, when others aren't locking as much or as long, you get more. And
if more people lock more and longer, then you get less (similar to Bitcoin
mining, except rewarding stake mass length instead of hashrate.)

~~~
theamk
So where does all the extra money come from? Are you using new deposits to pay
interest to older deposits?

~~~
RichardHeart
Just inflates, just like bitcoin. Bitcoin inflates to pay miners, HEX inflates
to pay stakers. Everyone thinks that Bitcoin is deflationary, but it's
actually quite inflationary, which is the only way to go from 0 coins 10 years
ago to 18 million coins today. BTC had two pumpamentals. 1. Freemium
onboarding by double clicking an exe in the beginning. 2. Cut inflation rate
in half every 4 years. Now, even after it's been cut in half twice, it's still
about 4%

